# RCI point system limitation information



## ms2007 (Jul 15, 2007)

I have been reading up on point system for past few days and so far RCI points seems to be the most east to understand. I am almost ready to buy a resale from ebay, but have following questions:

1. Are there any limitations on RCI points when you buy resalte verses retail?

2. I read somewher that RCI points unit can not be rented out. What do I do if I am unable to use points due to any unforseen circumstances? e.g health problems for 2-3 years. 

3. I am buying purely for exchange reasons, does it matter than where I buy? It seems resorts in certain areas, e.g. Las Vegas, the maintainance fees are low for the same amount of points.

4. As a new buyers, will 60,000 points be a good start? Is it better to buy more at once or buy minimum and than add on? 

Thanks,
ms


----------



## e.bram (Jul 16, 2007)

Bear in mind the RCI points come from converted weeks. chances are that the prime weeks owners didn't convert(they use or rent) in any given resort. So, getting a prime week from RCI points limit you only to converted weeks which most likely not prime. If you must travel in summer or school vacations RCI points might not be the best choice. For off season travel they they would be OK. IMHO tje best choice is a prime week in a place you want to go to and driving distance. For instance Newport, RI or Cape Cod.


----------



## ms2007 (Jul 16, 2007)

wow!! this is really good information!!

I did not realize the difference.

I thought when they say a resort is point based, it means ALL units are point based.

Thanks so much.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 16, 2007)

Be aware that much of what you see on TUG is opinion.  The one factual matter in the prior post is that just because a resort is in Points that does not mean that all of its units are in Points.  If you want to discuss the matter further, post in one of the other forums.  Ask RCI is not a forum for discussion.


----------



## cr4909 (Jul 16, 2007)

> 1. Are there any limitations on RCI points when you buy resalte verses retail?


No, points are points regardless of who you buy it from.



> 2. I read somewher that RCI points unit can not be rented out. What do I do if I am unable to use points due to any unforseen circumstances? e.g health problems for 2-3 years.


Unused points can roll over for 1 year.  After that, you'll have to use them or lose them.  However, if you're really going to lose them, you can use them for rental cars, Disney tix, etc (usually not recommended because it's not worth it).



> 3. I am buying purely for exchange reasons, does it matter than where I buy? It seems resorts in certain areas, e.g. Las Vegas, the maintainance fees are low for the same amount of points.


Points are points.  The main thing to look at is maintenance fees.  You can do better than Las Vegas for maintenance fees (think rural Midwest or Texas).



> 4. As a new buyers, will 60,000 points be a good start? Is it better to buy more at once or buy minimum and than add on?


60,000 is a good start.  I would not buy a minimum amount unless you already own other Weeks resorts and you want to convert to points through Points-for-Deposit.  Depending on where you'll want to go, you'll get about 7 to 10 days of vacation per year with 60,000 points.  Some Points-only resorts may cost more than that during peak season, but you can always borrow from next year's balance to make up the difference.  The Points values for resorts and seasons vary widely.  If you plan to make several mini-trips (extended weekends), keep in mind that it takes more points to reserve weekend nights (Fri, Sat) as opposed to weekend nights (20 and 12 percent, respectively.  For example, if you want to go to a beach resort that would normally cost 50,000 points for a week, then it would be 10,000 points each on Fri, Sat, then 6,000 points for each other night.

There are two types of reservations - Points and Weeks.  Weeks resorts will generally cost less points.  The 2007 Points Guide for reserving at Weeks resort, as well as Points partners is here:
http://www.rci.com/CDA/Common/Documents/PointsPartners-en_US.pdf .  This should give you a good idea as to how many points it will cost you.  Remember that this is for exchanging into Weeks resorts.  Points resorts are generally a bit more expensive (Points wise, that is).  However, it is easier to get a primetime reservation at a Points-only resort (I disagree with a previous poster on that point) and there is a lot more inventory with Points.

Remember that in order to get into RCI Points you need to buy a unit at a resort.  You are not merely buying points.  To add points later, you'll need to buy a 2nd unit.  It's probably better to buy more upfront if you get a good price. 

A few things to keep in mind:
1) Always look for the lowest maintence fees.  You'll be paying these every year.  A good guideline is $.01 per point or less.
2) Look at the RCI points guide to get an idea of what your points will get you.  Unfortunately, the Points information for each resort is currently down (I'm not sure when it will be back up). 
3) As mentioned previously, some resorts are mixed (both Weeks and Points ).  This is typically an existing resort that has converted to Points, but some owners are still in Weeks.  In this case, Points members are at a disadvantage because the reservation window is 10 months as opposed to 2 years for Weeks members.
4) Don't be afraid to call RCI and request an ongoing search for Weeks resorts.  Generally, the best weeks are gobbled up by ongoing searches before ever becoming visible to other users.  There is no option in your Points account to start an ongoing search, so I'm guessing a lot of Points members don't know you can do this.

Good luck.


----------



## BillR (Jul 16, 2007)

ms2007 said:


> I have been reading up on point system for past few days and so far RCI points seems to be the most east to understand. I am almost ready to buy a resale from ebay, but have following questions:
> 
> 1. Are there any limitations on RCI points when you buy resalte verses retail?
> *NO!*
> ...



See above!


----------



## ms2007 (Jul 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the good info.

I also called RCI sales office and they confirmed following (most of which already answered by Tugers replies )

1. there is no limitation to buy resale RCI points
2. If you have a genuine problem i.e. health or financial, RCI will let you rent your points.
3. Points are points and does not matter which resort you belong to.


I think I am ready to buy RCI points. I will keep watching ebay and look for good deal. It seems Texas based resorts have least maintanance fees. This website is so helpful.


----------



## BillR (Jul 16, 2007)

ms2007 said:


> *I think I am ready to buy RCI points. I will keep watching ebay and look for good deal. It seems Texas based resorts have least maintanance fees. This website is so helpful.*


*

Texas - Low maintenance and VERY HIGH initial investment. Amortization of the initial investment plus closing costs makes the overall package over $ .15/Point.  Your goal for purchase should be no more than $.02/point.  The MF should be less than $.009/point. *


----------



## cr4909 (Jul 17, 2007)

BillR said:


> Texas - Low maintenance and VERY HIGH initial investment. Amortization of the initial investment plus closing costs makes the overall package over $ .15/Point.  Your goal for purchase should be no more than $.02/point.  The MF should be less than $.009/point.




Hmmm, perhaps I don't understand the formula, but a goal of $.02/pt would mean a 60,000 Points resort would sell for $1200, including closing costs?  I wish I knew what you knew.  I bought in rural Texas, and didn't pay anywhere near $.15/pt, but around $.05/pt initial investment.  But I didn't buy a lot of points, as my goal was to dump a high-MF resort but stay in Points so I could use Points-for-Deposit with my other Weeks resort.  Of course the more points you buy the lower the cost per point.

Just be sure to avoid any resorts in a hurricane-prone area (but then their MF's would already be high).  Also, be wary of any resort that offers new renovations or a new phase opening up (they could sock you with a special assesment or jack up MF's).


----------



## e.bram (Jul 17, 2007)

Be aware:
Madge said RCI may do away with PFD, It was not intended to be a permanent part of RCI points.


----------

